# Ab wann Fische in "sanierten" Teich setzen?



## Werkstatt75 (15. Sep. 2016)

Liebe Gartenteich-Freunde,

ich habe meinen Gartenteich saniert bzw. bringe morgen eine neue Folie ein und am Samstag soll der Teich wieder gefüllt werden. Der Teich ist mittelgroß und hat ca. 35cbm.

Meine Frage:
Ich habe einige Fische im Teich (die sind derzeit ausquartiert) und will noch ein paar Fische (3-4 Kois, 4-5 Goldorfen) zusätzlich dazusetzen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, wann ich das tun soll. Teichexperten raten ja dazu einen neuen (!) Teich erstmal einige Wochen einlaufen zu lassen, so dass sich die Teichbiologie und die Wasserqualität wieder einpegelt und dann erst Fische reinzusetzen. Dann würde das dieses Jahr also nichts mehr mit neuen Fischen.

Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass ich in meinen Filtern, dem Filtergraben und in den alten Pflanzen, die aktuell außerhalb stehen, jede Menge "Teichleben" habe - "neu" wäre mein Teich ja dann nicht, oder?

Könnte ich nach einer Wartezeit von ein paar Tagen also noch neue Fische dazuholen? Was denkt Ihr?
Und kleine Zusatzfrage: Zu Kois habe ich gelesen, dass die beim Umsetzen keinesfalls unter 15°C vertragen. Ich denke/hoffe, dass mein neubefüllter Teich sich innerhalb von ein paar Tagen durchaus auf >°15C erwärmt oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2016)

Hi,

erst mal: Willkommen hier  bei den Teichianner

die vorhandenen Fische kannste nach 3-4 Tagen wieder einsetzen (hast Du ne Filteranlage in Betrieb?). Allerdings sollten die Futtergaben die nächste Zeit (vor allem wenn kein eingelaufener Filter am Teich hängt) reduziert werden und die Wasserwerte auch im Auge behalten werden da sich ja die nächsten Wochen/Monate erst mal wieder neue, stabile Bakterienkolonien im Teich aufbauen müssen

Neue Fische sollteste nach der Sanierung aber dieses Jahr keine mehr mit einsetzen. Es wird ja nun scheinbar doch Herbst und die Wassertemperaturen werden die nächsten 3-4 Wochen merklich fallen. Wäre da dann net günstig wenn man sich was einschleppt was behandelt werden müßte.

Koi kann man auch unter 15 Grad Wassertemperatur umsetzen, der Unterschied zwischen dem Wasser wo sie momentan drin schwimmen und dem Teich sollte halt weniger als 4-5 Grad betragen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ich stimme da Frank zu, dieses Jahr keine neuen Fische, vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn sie aus einem Geschäft kommen, wo ja doch ganz andere
Vorraussetzungen vorhanden sind, als in einem Teich. 
Der Transport und das Umsetzen bedeutet sowieso schon Stress für die Tiere, und eine Quarantäne sollte ja auch noch sein. 
Zu schnell hast du dir dann eventuell einen Pilz eingehandelt, der Deinen Bestand dann auch noch befallen kann. 
Auch wenn Du einen Neuzugang aus einem Teich bekämst, der ungefähr die gleichen Bedingungen hat, wie Deiner, wäre es ein Risiko,
da Deiner ja noch nicht wieder " alt " eingefahren ist. 
Ich würde bis zum nächsten Jahr warten .


----------



## Micha61 (16. Sep. 2016)

Moin,  

schließe mich den obigen Meinungen, voll an !!!


jolantha schrieb:


> eine Quarantäne sollte ja auch noch sein.


Wenn Du Koi einsetzen willst, ist eine Quarantäne von mind. 4 Wochen, unbedingt erforderlich.

LG Micha


----------

